# Lets get a Colquitt County thread going...



## Studawg170 (Nov 3, 2010)

Until sunday the season has been slow in my part of the county.  But two does were killed on our place sunday and today I killed a decent 8 pt.  He was ready.  His neck was swollen and one of his ears was torn from fighting.  His tarsals were as black as the eyes of that chick from the Marty Robbins song  The next two weeks ought to be good.

Has anybody heard of any monsters coming from Colquitt County this year?


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 9, 2010)

I hunt a place on Mitchell/Colquitt County line road up by Hamilton School but I went other evening and saw 3 GOOD size does but no bucks followed.


----------



## Georgia27 (Nov 9, 2010)

Didnt see anything this morn or evenin in 2 different stands.  Buddy of mine seen a doe bein followed by small 8.  he said her tail was stick straight out.  Gonna try again in mornin.


----------



## Rackbuster (Nov 9, 2010)

Didn't see anything this evening.Had a good buck slip by behind me Saturday at 1:35.The 1st buck I've seen this year.Still have some little ones with does,1 is a button,but I think they will get rid of him pretty soon.Think now thru thanksgiving is going to show something round here,northeast Colquitt county.


----------



## Studawg170 (Nov 9, 2010)

I also hunt northeast Colquitt...Another decent 8 was killed off our place saturday.

Going in the morning ...things should be picking up


----------



## Studawg170 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hunted this morning...Got in the woods later than I wanted to.
Sat for three hours and saw nothing.  The other guy hunting our place saw a yearling doe.

The scrapes are still being hit hard so I dont think the actual chasing has started yet....But it's got to be close.


----------



## Studawg170 (Nov 11, 2010)

Shot a nice doe this morning....Nothing following.  I needed one more for the freezer so I decided to go ahead and take her.


----------



## Georgia27 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hunted this A.m and didnt see a thing.  Scrapes are still being hit really hard as well.  I think i might drag a little Harmons dominant buck in the morning and maybe rattle a lil.   try somethin different.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 18, 2010)

Im in moultrie also but have'nt see anything in the last 4 evening hunts. I need to go one morning. I have seen some scrapes and a few rubs. Only bucks we have seen has been on the camera, only live sitings have been does. Hope to start seeing some bucks in person and not on the camera shortly.

Jamie R.


----------



## Georgia27 (Nov 19, 2010)

Im seein same thing jamie..... what about the rest of colquitt co.  WHat are yall seein?


----------



## Studawg170 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hunted this morning and saw three does....Nothing following.
Scrapes are still being hit for what thats worth.


----------



## Jamie R (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw two spikes yesterday morning, but no does.  The scrapes in one spot that I looked had not been hit again so I don't know what to make of the rut where I am at. I got another place on in the woods I go and saw some rubs on trees. I started to walk over to where some scrapes typically are over there but did'nt want to disturb anything cause I hunted there yesterday evening. Did'nt see anything though. With the full moon the evening hunts have brought nothing out for us. I'm not sure on the rut where I'm at, maybe it's not far or just starting up.

Jamie R.


----------



## shag377 (Nov 29, 2010)

I hunt towards Ellenton/Cool Springs, and have seen several does and a few small bucks.

The bucks are definitely chasing the does, but we have so many does where I am that there is little competition.

Will try again this coming weekend.


----------

